# Give away for charity...



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello Detailing world


Mental Health is something we should alway be mindful of. I myself have been through a hard battle in recently years. I would like to run a bit of a charity raffle. It would be great if other sponsors got involved & we as a forum could put something together. Maybe one of our mods can host it. But let’s fire some ideas in this thread & see what’s what. I would personally like to offer £200 worth of products into the prize draw. Maybe we could do a raffle with tickets. 

Let’s pick a format & a charity that will be the most direct for giving people help immediately. 

MIND is a great option. 

Let’s do this


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Not sure if you are a Waxstock but maybe something you could do there ?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

What an excellent idea and superb cause :thumb: 

Something on here / just giving page would be great for those that can’t get to / don’t go to waxstock...


----------



## Ernie Bernie (Oct 17, 2009)

Perhaps we could something like 12 days of xmas but with a paid for raffle. prozes could be donated items from members etc. i have some and would happily send them out at my expense.


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

If anyone sorts this I will happily donate a product. My shelves are stacked with sealed bottles of stuff that someone else could make use of


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Nick-ST said:


> If anyone sorts this I will happily donate a product. My shelves are stacked with sealed bottles of stuff that someone else could make use of


Me too :thumb:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I would quite happily buy raffle ticket to enter too. Think it's a great idea.


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

I've got something new/sealed I could donate too I'm sure.


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

i was thinking maybe we have 3 prizes. 1st 2nd and 3rd. 

Sell 100-200 tickets at £5. When they are all gone we do a draw. It needs to be simple and easy for use all to manage. If some traders are willing to donate we can then put a 1st 2nd and 3rd prize package together. If not i will do it myself in our forum section. My thought process was to bring us all together & give a little each to make a difference to someone. The world can be pretty nasty place to be at times & you NEVER know when you could need some help.


----------



## DetailedOnline (Jun 18, 2018)

Great idea.

We'd be delighted to contribute. Let us know how we can help, once a plan is in place and we'll be happy to do whatever we can :thumb:


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

I'm totally up for the charity raffle, as long as it's within the forum, not everyone can attend to waxstock. I think this way it would give more focus to the Charity. I do support MIND too, I think it's a great choice to support mental health as it's so close to my heart. Count me
In. I think £10 a ticket would be even better, don't forget that prize will be of huge value and mainly, it's for charity, it's for a great cause.

 well done Prestige car care!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

DetailedOnline said:


> Great idea.
> 
> We'd be delighted to contribute. Let us know how we can help, once a plan is in place and we'll be happy to do whatever we can :thumb:


That would be fantastic thank you :thumb:


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Great idea.

I would be more than happy to buy a few tickets to help this worthwhile charity.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

I’m in for some tickets, very happy to support any charities. Great idea OP.


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

thanks everyone that has chipped in with ideas so far :thumb:


----------



## S3 Chris (Jun 14, 2017)

What a great cause well up for this!


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

Any news about it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

This is a great idea! I don’t mind helping with organising it if the idea is struggling to get off the ground?

Love this forum, it always makes me so proud to be a member with the fantastic ideas and sentiment of people on here.


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

Anything happening with this guy's? A wee bump to see if we can get this up and running


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Happy to put in! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I’m interested.


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

I’d be in


----------



## kimandsally (May 21, 2011)

Prestige car care shop said:


> Hello Detailing world
> 
> Mental Health is something we should alway be mindful of. I myself have been through a hard battle in recently years. I would like to run a bit of a charity raffle. It would be great if other sponsors got involved & we as a forum could put something together. Maybe one of our mods can host it. But let's fire some ideas in this thread & see what's what. I would personally like to offer £200 worth of products into the prize draw. Maybe we could do a raffle with tickets.
> 
> ...


Absolutely we have a donation to Mind in our wills we're not well off alive but we own our property and it is nice to be able to give when we're not here any more, out entire estate is to be given to various charities and a few friends, I hope we can look down and see what it does for people.


----------

